# So, what are you reading in 2021?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For reference:

The 2020 thread

The 2019 thread

The 2018 thread

The 2017 thread

The 2016 thread

The 2015 thread

The 2014 thread

The 2013 thread

The 2012 thread

The 2011 thread

The 2010 thread

So, what are you reading this year?


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Atlas Shrugged_ by Ayn Rand


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

2021 reading list


----------



## Elemental BC (Dec 8, 2020)

I would like to check out The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle by Haruki Murakami. He has an odd, but engaging style of writing.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Father Brown #1


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

started this also:


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Walt Longmire #9


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

I have a huge list for 2021, and the start has been promising. Have finished reading 2 books and recently read a sci-fi novel - Binti. Currently, I'm reading Elizabeth Kolbert's - The Sixth Extinction. It is a beautiful book that sketches the previous five fascinating yet scary mass extinctions and extrapolates it to a probable sixth. However, the vast difference is that the sixth extinction is perpetrated and would be experienced by humans. It is an important read for the young and the old. If book reading is not likely, one can look at the sixth extinction summary for a detailed precursor of the book and our future.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Walt Longmire #10


----------



## Tahereh K.V. Dehkordi (Apr 5, 2017)

The Original Persian Poem book of Masnavi Maulana Jalalu'Din Muhammad Balkhi (Rumi)








Masnavi consists of 26,000 verse and 6 books and is one of the best books. It still is a base of many other story books in audio and animation formats. 
At first glance, it seems that every story and narration of Maulana is irrelevant to the rest of its stories, and has no general story. However, those who are familiar with mysticism and Islam will learn the general story from this book. It is more difficult for non-Persian speakers to reach this general story, especially since each story also has educational material. Maulana himself says that if I were to tell the complete and true story, Masnavi would be (seven * seventy) kilo.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cold War Oklahoma


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ Walt Longmire #11 ]


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

H7Py49 said:


> [ goodreads ]


Ready Player One is one of my favourite books of all time. Is book two any good?? ...


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Neither Here Nor There: Travels in Europe_ by Bill Bryson


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Walt Longmire #12


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

"I Will Never See The World Again: The Memoin of an Imprisioned Writer" by Ahmet Atlan, translated from Turkish.

https://www.amazon.com/Will-Never-See-World-Again-ebook/dp/B07PLLVTQH

It is a short, easy read, very thought-provoking and it has resonances for our current situation with respect to Covid-19.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## NiaQuinn (Feb 23, 2021)

Almost done rereading books 1 - 15 of the Dresden Files, so I can finally dive into the two new books released last year! (Peace Talks and Battleground)


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Walt Longmire #13


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Walt Longmire #14


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Natasha Holme said:


> Ready Player One is one of my favourite books of all time. Is book two any good?? ...


I liked it. Didn't beat out the first though.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Unique story so far--combines my interests in medieval history, synesthesia, first person POV, and beautiful artwork. The art looks lovely on a Kindle Fire. 
Amazon.com: A Cloud of Outrageous Blue eBook: Stamper, Vesper: Kindle Store


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Midnight Library_ by Matt Haig


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Put down Gangsterland half way through, never a good sign..., I may pick it up again. Then I started Deadliest Enemy and got bogged down. I'll skip through that chapter later and probably finish it. A good chapter on influenza later I want to get to.

This one, the second from Blake Crouch I've read (after Recursion) turned out to be a good, fast read.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wayward Pines #2 - a Blake Crouch trilogy. Pines was #1.

_Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why it's called the present._


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Laidlaw_ by William McIlvanney


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just finished this one up, from my favorite new to me author.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Three short stories - 2 140 pages and 1 80 pages. A great quick read. Three carry over characters from his (Blake Crouch) novel Abandon. All three books on kindle come in under Good Behavior.

The Pain of Others (Letty Dobesh Chronicles #1) 2013 82
Sunset Key (Letty Dobesh Chronicles #2) 2013 144
Grab (Letty Dobesh Chronicles #3) 2013 140


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Friend Request_ by Laura Marshall


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

This'll keep me busy for a few days.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Andrew Z. Thomas/Luther Kite #1


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Andrew Z. Thomas/Luther Kite #2


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Walt Longmire #15


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_ by Betty Smith


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Joe Pickett #21


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

H7Py49 said:


> [ goodreads ]


I'm glad I picked up the hardcover from the library (about 1/3 through). The kindle ebook only has a fraction of the illustrations, diagrams, and maps.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been getting into the cozy mysteries lately to get away from the pandemic.









The Death Card: A Liz Lucas Cozy Mystery - Kindle edition by Harman, Dianne. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


The Death Card: A Liz Lucas Cozy Mystery - Kindle edition by Harman, Dianne. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading The Death Card: A Liz Lucas Cozy Mystery.



www.amazon.com


----------



## travelinged (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_One of Us Is Lying_ by Karen M. McManus


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

^


H7Py49 said:


>


^ best read of the year so far. A great non-fiction author.

Just started:


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Humans_ by Matt Haig


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Never Caught: The Washingtons' Relentless Pursuit of Their Runaway Slave, Ona Judge_ by Erica Armstrong Dunbar


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

edit: Both named Henry, and both born in 1863 - Henry Royce and Henry Ford. 

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Fight Club_ by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Utterly Uninteresting and Unadventurous Tales of Fred, the Vampire Accountant








*

I have had this since 2015, and had forgotten about it, but stumbled across it today. Now that it has been brought to mind, I believe it was our long lost NogDog who inspired me to buy it. I’m about 1/3 through now....


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Britt-Marie Was Here_ by Fredrik Backman


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Back to non-fiction.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

[ goodreads ]


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_High Fidelity_ by Nick Hornby


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea_CraveBooks (Mar 31, 2021)

Fiction Romance😀


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Playing Nice_ by J.P. Delaney


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

After doing only occasional reading for several months, I’ve been binge-reading Nero Wolfe. More than just these two, but they can be representative…


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Deptford Trilogy #1


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Americanah_ by Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

All Clear #1


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Blackout (All Clear #1) was very good, and these two are one book cut in two (both around 600 pages) - first one stops, then continues on it's merry way in #2. In other words, Blackout is not a stand alone book. I've already borrowed several more books from her ( Connie Willis ).

All Clear #2


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Oxford Time Travel #1


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

To Say Nothing of the Dog (Oxford Time Travel #2)


----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

This weekend I picked up two books:
1. Ian McEwan's Enduring Love: This is a terrific balancing act - addresses serious readers and acknowledges market pressures. Reminds me a little of Kundera's works, though I'm only about 70-odd pages in. So far, so very good.
2. Anne Frank's The Diary of a Young Girl: Reading this with my niece, and I had no idea that this book (diary) could be so evocative and poignant. Also counts as a very sound work of historiography IMO.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sean King & Michelle Maxwell #5


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Frank Derrick's Holiday of A Lifetime_ by J.B. Morrison


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Put down The Sixth Man to start this one (with a short due date):


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Killer Show: The Station Nightclub Fire, America's Deadliest Rock Concert, John Barylick 2012

quote:

_The non-sprinklered model tracked the fire's progress approximately as seen in Brian Butler's video, with temperatures exceeding 1,000 C (1830F) in the dance floor area and 500C (930F) in the main bar area in less than two minutes._


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Dictionary of Lost Words_ by Pip Williams


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

put down The American West for a bit to start this (short expiration)


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Erotic Stories for Punjabi Widows_ by Balli Kaur Jaswal


----------



## marine2008 (Jul 15, 2021)

The title is promising


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_The Assistant_ by S.K. Tremayne


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Nobody Walks_ by Mick Herron


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Whole Art of Detection : Lost Mysteries of Sherlock Holmes 

Dust and Shadows: An Account of the Ripper Killings*

Both by Lyndsay Faye

Ms. Faye does a great job of capturing Watson’s voice, especially in Dust and Shadows. Dust is very highly recommended. Whole Art is very good, but didn’t catch me up in it as well. I read Dust when it was first released a few years ago and loved it, even though Holmes vs Ripper is well-plowed ground. I reread it over the holiday weekend. I thought that I had previously read Whole Art as well, but it appears I only read the first story and somehow I didn’t get back to it. So I am enjoying the rest of it for the first time. Both are recommended, even though I prefer my Holmes as actually written by Dr. Watson, and published via his agent, Dr. Doyle!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Snow Crash_ by Neal Stephenson


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Best Alternate History Stories of the 20th Century*









I love me some good alternate history, so I expected to love this, but I didn’t. Despite the presence of some of my old-time greats such as Larry Niven and Poul Anderson, it is merely okay. The story I liked best was “The Death of Captain Future” which I had expected to hate based on the title. I did read one story that I had heard lauded for decades. Ward Moore’s “Bring the Jubilee” is supposed to be an amazing and groundbreaking alternate history story. I finished it, and I won’t say it was dull, but I could see dull’s eyes peeking at me from around the page edges. It was written in 1952, and I suppose a lifetime of reading Harry Turtledove‘s multi-novel opuses has hardened me.


----------



## jlaughs (Aug 31, 2018)

Currently reading two doorstoppers:
1. Haruki Murakami's Killing Commendatore - This one has all the themes readers have come to expect of Murakami's works - descending into wells and losing conceptions of the self; and plenty of drinking, cooking, and listening to music. There's also a good albeit brief excursion into Buddhism in Japan, but as ever Murakami focuses a good deal on the doings of war, and these sections are especially poignant.
2. Jonathan Swift's Gulliver's Travels - Picked it up after reading that the novel was partly intended as a critique of science (more accurately, as a critique of popular conceptions of science and the civilizational biases they gave rise to). I'd only thought of this as a children's book, so it's surprising to see the book anew.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Knots and Crosses_ by Ian Rankin









_Hops and Glory: One Man's Search for the Beer That Built the British Empire_ by Pete Brown


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Project Hail Mary_ by Andy Weir


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_We_ by Yevgeny Zamyatin


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_An Anonymous Girl_ by Greer Hendricks and Sarah Pekkanen


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

_Slow Horses_ by Mick Herron









_The Vanishing Half_ by Brit Bennett


----------

